# GDG * Your first Concert, who was it?



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This talk of Gooser's musical tastes got me thinking about the very few concerts I've seen in my life. 

I've seen the Stones, Clapton a few times, James Taylor several times, that's pretty much it. Oh yeah, I have blown a duck call on stage with the New Orleans zydeco band Mitch Corleone and the Can't Hardly Playboys.

But my very first concert was with my parents and some friends when I was in the first grade. It was at the peak of the Partridge Family popularity.

My first concert was at Blossom Center in Ohio to see David Cassidy in 1971.

Who was your first concert, when and where?


----------



## sara c (Dec 8, 2010)

Styx, The Grand Illusion Tour- I believe it was 1978 at the Iowa State Fair.
Sara


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

It was either Little Texas with Faith Hill or Brooks and Dunn with Faith Hill. Faith Hill was with one of 'em for my first one. lol


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Sad to say I was 22 years old the first time I attended a concert and it was Dierks Bentley here at the state fair. It was my wife and I's second date.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

oh wow man....  I 'm going to have to search some dark and hallowed zones for that info. Would have been sometime in the mid 70's though. Does that give any leads???

PS Wasn't David Cassidy.


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

Went with my Dad, my best friend and his dad to see Van Halen (or Van Hagar) in 1991. I was 12 years old. Great memories!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Pretty sure first "Big Time" concert was the Oak Ridge Boys at the Kansas State Fair!!!

First after I left the nest was............ M.C Hammer, Keith Sweat, Johnny Gill, and.....wait for it......wait for it.......Vanilla Ice!!!!

Alright Stop, Collaborate and Listen, Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Journey 1979.

Rush 13 times
ZZTop 11 times

Long list after that

/Paul


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I went to a Rascals concert. I think it was at the old Madison Square Garden. They may have still been called the Young Rascals at the time.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Molly Hatchet - 1983 Six Flags Over Texas



But my first REAL CONCERT was The Grateful Dead in 1989.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Growin’ up halfway between Boston and Montreal with Lake Acid, er Placid, ya Lake Placid right down the way I went to lots.
First in my own car with my own money was Rush at the Montreal Forum. The Old Forum with the huge Glass front. Early we were and lounging against the glass watching the people walking past as they were doing final sound checks and we could feel the bass through the glass. What a show. Some memorable, Jethro Tull, AC/DC the aforementioned Rush, their Grace Under Pressure Tour, Wow! The summer VanHalen was opening act for Black Sabbath, now THAT was a show! Queen, Boston, REO Speedwagon.
Too many to list….. but first on my own Rush.




.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

The Kingston Trio, many many moons ago. Loved it! Later ones were Roy Clark and then Willie Nelson. Both were great.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Summerfest in Milwaukee, 1970, the first year held at the Lakefront, I _think_ Sly and the Family Stone, they were late on stage, it might have rained, it was crazy and I don't remember much.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Love at what used to be the Bob Hope theater in the round.Hedrix 3 times, Donovan, ELP,Mountain.Lots of others.Met Steve Stills in Topanga Canyon.I have changed a lot since then.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

ErinsEdge said:


> Summerfest in Milwaukee, 1970, the first year held at the Lakefront, I _think_ Sly and the Family Stone, they were late on stage, it might have rained, it was crazy and I don't remember much.


I also saw Sly and the Family Stone. I sneaked into Forest Hills Tennis Stadium to see them. You don't remember much? Can I guess why?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Pink Floyd, dont remember where it was, how I got there or how I got home but it sure was fun.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Aw man, this ages me, but it was 75 or 76 and my then husband took me to Cincinnati to see the Bee Gees at whatever huge stadium was in use then. I LOVED the Bee Gees!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Country Joe and the Fish, 'cause I wanted to hear him scream, "Gimme an F ..." 1960 or 70 something.


----------



## Boeinguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanksgiving weekend 1973. The 2nd Annual "Turkey Trot" at the Met Center in Mpls. Frank Zappa and the Mothers.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Very first concert was Peter, Paul and Mary in a big theater in Minnesota-I was 4 or 5. I remember because I loved "Puff the Magic Dragon". Next concert was Chicago at the Indiana state fair when I was 12 or 13-went with older cousins. Allman Brothers from onstage in college; B-52's on Long Island; Stones a couple times; Al Green at House of Blues in LA; Aaron Neville in a little club in Hollywood with just a piano player; too many more to list. Then I married a rock singer and saw lots more; on the road with KISS...and now I throw dead ducks for labs....


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> It was either Little Texas with Faith Hill or Brooks and Dunn with Faith Hill. Faith Hill was with one of 'em for my first one. lol


I went to high school with Brady Seals of Little Texas. Last I saw him, he was playing Purple Rain at our 1985 variety show.

My first concert was Judas Priest - Screaming for Vengance Tour


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

I went and seen Pam Tillis and Bryan White when I was in 5th grade for my birthday...Then the first big time concert in a large venue was the Country Music Mafia (Big & Rich, Cowboy Troy, & Gretchen Wilson) in college. 

Then went to George Straight/Taylor Swift my senior year of college which was far and away the best concert I have been too...but total I have probably only seen like 10 total. Miranda Lambert was good too.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Buddy Holly, the Big Bopper (J.P. Richardson), and Ritchie Valens. That was in 1958 about 3 months before they died -- so in Nov-Dec time frame.
They died in a plane crash in Feb 1959. I was a senior in HS.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Willie Nelson, at a ranch outside of Leadville CO. '77 ?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

gdgnyc said:


> I also saw Sly and the Family Stone. I sneaked into Forest Hills Tennis Stadium to see them. You don't remember much? Can I guess why?


Maybe it was Three Dog Night? but I _know_ it was 1970, I'm sure of that


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

The Moody Blues. I think it was 72 but things were a little fuzzy back then.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I didn't realize there was so many old people on here 

'68 or '69 Iron Butterfly, Steve Miller Band, and Alice Cooper


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Poison, Damn Yankees, and Firehouse back in 1993.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Oh, man, Chris. Great post.

Cream's Farewell Performance, Dallas Memorial Auditorium 1965ish. 

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young same place a couple of years later.

Lou Rawls, Dallas, not sure when

Frank Sinatra, Starplex, Dallas

Peter, Paul & Mary,The Meyerson Symphony Center, Dallas in the 90's

Fleetwod Mac, Dallas, American Airlines Center, 2002

The Who, Iron Butterfly, Jerry Jeff Walker, Michael Martin Murphy, Steve Miller Band, Trans Siberian Orchestra.


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

My first was Jimi Hendrix in Tuscaloosa so you know I'm an old fart.I have seen almost all of the big groups in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the group America at the Hollywood Bowl, circa 1973...the opening act, a no name musician named Jackson Browne

a couple of weeks later I saw Bread with David Gates and the opening act were some guys named Steely Dan

I used to legally scalp tickets in high school which allowed me to see all the concerts I wanted...saw Led Zeppelin, Bob Dylan, Elvis, the Beach Boys, Chicago (numerous times) Yes,Elton John, Loggins and Messina,Doobie Brothers,Grand Funk, Kiss...

later , Police, Go Gos,Aerosmith


last couple of years Bon Jovi, George Strait, Garth, Faith Hill, Eagles, Don Henley,Don Felder,Neil Diamond,Manilow


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr. Hook, Jackson TN around 1976. I was in Paris TN last week and saw Ricky Ray and Johnny Mac - you will hear more of these guys : great blues players that rock the house.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Very first concert was in the very early '70's, Oak Bluffs School gym, James Taylor.

Many more since then but that's the first!

Andy


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Not many since I don't care for crowds and standing in a line from hell (buffets included). 

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell 
U2 - Joshua Tree
Motley Crue - Dr. Feelgood
Neil Diamond - first concert in Las Vegas in 25 years
U2 - Pop
Jimmy Buffett 
Fleetwood Mac
Phil Collins
The Crystal Method
Mark Knopfler
Rob Halford/Queensryche/Iron Maiden

Next: U2 in Denver, May 2011, section 128, row19, seats 9-10.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Not a concert exactly but the first performer I ever saw live on stage was dear old Roy Rogers complete with Dale , Trigger and Bullet. It would have been around 1954-5 in Bearwood, a suburb of Birmingham. It was also the first time I heard a gun go off, even if it was a stage prop. Ever since I've had an abiding interest in guns, horses, dogs, and small pretty blondes!!

The first serious musical experience was Duke Ellington in Birmingham Town Hall 1960. 

The Moody Blues were a local band so we saw quite a bit of them in the mid sixties. My wife lived just up the road from where many of the group lived and went to church with Stevie Winwood; my sis- in-law dated Roy Wood of Wizard. 

The best of the lot was undoubtedly The Animals when Eric Burdon was in his pomp, I think 1964. If St Paul McFartney was the acceptable face of pop / rock that mothers would be pleased to see bring their daughter home, Burdon was every mothers worst nightmare. 

A Manilow concert I went to was by a distance the worst ever live performance I've ever attended. Status Quo were good value.

Eug


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

This is really going to age me - Elvis Presley!!! AND I was there with my daughter which was her first concert. I think she was seven at the time.

Vikki


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

I was Jr in high school 1974 Jethro Tull - Passion Play at Met Center in MPLS

Other good shows 74 75 era
Black Oak Arkansas

Led Zeplin

Johny and Edgar Winter

Recently Eric Clapton at excel Ctr

I'm sure there are others


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

The first concert I went to cost 93 cents at the Tower Theater in Upper Darby Pennsylvania in 1975. It was sponsored by an new Album Oriented Radio station in town 93.3 WMMR. "Gentle Giant" "The Tubes" & "Hot Tuna"


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

First concert was The Cars at the Providence civic center 197?, Been to hundreds of concerts.. Stones (stadium and a night club), Kiss, Kinks,ZZ Top, The Who (a bunch of times, probably the best live band ever)Roger Daltrey solo, Pete Townshend solo, Yes , Deep Purple,Black Sabbath. Ozzy, Allman Brothers, Billy Joel,Tom Petty,Dave Mathews,Grateful Dead,Motorhead,Metallica, Guns and Roses,Cheap Trick,David Bowie,Van Halen and Hagar, Pink Floyd,Roger Waters and David Gilmour solo.John Valby aka Dr. Dirty...And many many more


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Marty Robbins, followed by Robert Plant, Ted Nugent, and Merle Haggard.

(not all performing on the same stage!!)


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> the group America at the Hollywood Bowl, circa 1973...the opening act, a no name musician named Jackson Browne
> 
> a couple of weeks later I saw Bread with David Gates and the opening act were some guys named Steely Dan
> 
> ...


I thought you were younger....you must be an "old fart" to have seen those fledgling bands!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Rush....Van Halen early 80's. 

Purchased tickets for Red Hot Chili Peppers a couple of weeks ago.....only to find out it was the Red Hot Chili "PIPERS", some sort of rock bag pipe deal......gave tickets to my dog walker


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

1st- KISS 1980
Favorite- Max Webster/Rush
Last- Pink Floyd 1993


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw .38 Special for $5 in Jacksonville NC while stationed at Camp Lejuene.Was like 15 years before the next concert .Kids clothes and shoes ment no money for concerts!!
Saw Van Halen, ZZ Top ,Willie ,Crosby ,Stills and Nash , Heart, at the County Fairgrounds.Saw America Vince Gill and Willie at a smaller local fair.
Now living 10 minutes from Bethel Woods ,site of that thing called WOODSTOCK '69 ,its all good. Have seen Sting ,Willie ,Santana ,Brooks and Dunn ,Brad Paisley,Peter Frampton,Yes ,Allman Brothers,Marshall Tucker ,Lynyrd Skynyrd and more!! This year looks like Tim McGraw and Deep Purple so far........


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Headeast and reo speedwagon. Was a great time saw something this country boy had never seen didnt even know those things went on. Two girls making out i watched them more than the concert.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

First ever was my Junior year, spring of 1976-Z.Z.TOP. Sat about 20ft from the stage/the buzzards. 
Had tickets to see Skynyrd's cancelled show after the crash in '77. Met Teddy Pendergras in Jan '77. Met George Strait and Reba (before fame) at a couple of small PRCA rodeo back in '79, I believe, while watchin my brother Philip fight bulls. 
Saw Springsteen and Journey, both four times during the 80s. ALL great shows. I have seen many Rock, Pop, Country, and R&B since. I do remember most!!! I swear!!!

The most memorable moment (well maybe not), was the 1979 Commodores(Lionel Richie)/Confunction/Taste of Honey/Tina Marie concert, when I suddenly found myself dancing in the middle of the aisle with a somewhat/rather large (300+) black woman.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Doors at Kiel Auditorium-1968
(what was that smell???)

Also saw Elton John at Harley-Davidson 100th Anniversary*!!!*:shock:


*RK*


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Aerosmith with Foghat in 1973 in the old Boston Garden

Have been to 100's since then. 

Most often:

Yes (including front row on our honeymoon)
Jethro Tull
Rush


and most everyone else that has toured in New England in the past 30 some years....


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

California Jam 1974 at Ontario Motor Speedway to see ELP, Black Sabbath, The Eagles, Deep Purple, Earth Wind and FIre, Black Oak Ark. and Seals & Crofts. I had to look on Wiki for the last two but I do remember a good bit of the trip, plus it's been a while.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The Grateful Dead at the Warehouse in New Orleans. Opening for them was the original Fleetwood Mac back when they were a rock band with Mick Fleetwood, Peter Green, Jeremy Spencer, John McVie and Cristy McVie.


----------



## Silverback (Feb 2, 2010)

It was either The Beach Boys or Alabama...been so long ago I can't remember which...


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

The blonde haired dude from the Dukes of Hazzard at the fair. I was maybe ten years old. First concert when I was a little older probably the Misfits.


----------



## Croat (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw Brian Adams in the eary '80's,

Other concerts were U2 multiple times, Elton John, Rand Travis , Alan Jackson, The Who, REM and Lalapaloosa.

Quite the variety.


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Festival Express/early 70's........... Janis Joplin (and the ever present bottle of Southern Comfort, about 2 months before she died) , The Band, Grateful Dead, Tom Rush, Jerry Garcia, Ian and Sylvia and the Great Speckled Bird, Tom Rush and a whole bunch more.

Suffering side trips Batman regards,


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Steve Miller Band 1975. After I came to it was very memorable.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

The CARS @ Alpine Valley in 1980. Great show.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Beach Boys (1st)
Chicago
Eagles
Crosby Stills Nash Young (Ya could see through the smOke!)
Earth Wind Fire
Aerosmith



Gooser


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

First was Steppenwolf. I was not old enough for a driver's license yet, so my mother actually had to drive me and my friend. She also bought a ticket and went inside with her ear plugs. My friend and I immediately took off and pretended not to know her! The next decade, what I can remember, included The Who, Stones, Led Zeppelin, Leon Russel, The Allman Brothers, (The REAL Allman brothers with Duane, the greatest live act I have ever, ever seen) Johhny Winters, ELP, Black Oak Arkansas, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Commander Cody, The Grateful Dead, Bob Dylan, (the WORST show I have ever, ever seen) Deep Purple, Moody Blues, Chicago, Steven Stills, Chris Squires, (small venue) Pappa John Creech, The Band and lots I can't think of. A lot of the greats died before I got my license, so I missed Hendrix, Joplin and The Doors. I REALLY wish I could have seen Janis. Also, I saw Country Joe MacDonald for about a week in a little dive of a bar in Hot 'Lanta back in 1972! He was great so I went back each night he was there. No cover charge, so for the price of a beer I got to watch the show!


----------



## BARISCH (Feb 18, 2011)

CINDERELLA @ the peoria civic center mid 80,s was awsome my friends mom took us. he came down from the cieling playing the piano to long cold winter. seen many more after that van halen,motleycrue which is the best band of all time,poison n many others. oh and i watched six string mafia last week which is my brother in laws band.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

BARISCH said:


> CINDERELLA @ the peoria civic center mid 80,s was awsome my friends mom took us. he came down from the cieling playing the piano to long cold winter. seen many more after that van halen,motleycrue which is the best band of all time,poison n many others. oh and i watched six string mafia last week which is my brother in laws band.


Brandon, I'm meeting up with one training partner at noon today and then another is arriving at 1 PM. You are welcome to join us!

Chris


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

first one: 10 Years After in For Collins Co 1969?
Best one: Sly and the Family La Joholla Ca 1969
Coolest: Steppenwolf Red Rocks in Golden Colorado

Any event at Red Rocks is a memorable one- coolest "auditorium" anywhere

Prolly why my memory don't work that good now regards 

Bubba


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

My first was Van Halen in Omaha, early 80's. Since then i have been to fa too many to recall but would include Boston, Kansas, Loverboy, Reo Speedwagon, Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, Ratt, Great White, Skid Row, KISS, Heart, Pat Benatar, Chicago, Garth Brooks, Clint Blak George Strait, Alan Jackson, Randy Travis, Alabama, Pearl Jam, Aerosmith, Toby Keith, ZZ Top, ACDC, Scorpions, Journey, Def Leopard, Fleetwood Mac and more. Many of those several times. It took a tol on my wallet and my hearing but most were well worth it.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The legendary Maynard Ferguson and his band...probably the greatest player to ever pick up a horn, and the range he could cover was stratospheric. Saw him for the first time back in high school in the early 70s and the last time just a few years ago not long before he died, plus a few more times in between whenever they toured close enough for me to get to. Even in his old age, he could make that trumpet scream. They used to close the show with a jazz rendition of "Hey Jude" where all four of the trumpet players would leave the rest of the band onstage and go out into the four corners of the audience to play....the echo effect was way cool, and it gave me goosebumps every time.


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

First was SuperTramp, CNE Stadium. Toronto. Loooooooooooooooong time ago


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

1st was Chicago in San Angelo, Tx sophomore year
in high school 1972
Favorite is Liza Minnelli in Houston Tx


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Endless Summer Concert, featuring The Beach Boys and Chicago in the Old Chicago Stadium(now the parking lot of the United Center). It was awesome, of course we had to buy the T-Shirt.
Going through this thread we definitely know who is our age, many similar concerts attended.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Monterey Jazz Festival.... Crosby, Stills, and Nash ... and others. May have been the same night as Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

along with concerts I have seen

a Chorus Line (4 times in different cities)
Grease
West Side Story

Barbra Streisand
Barry Manilow
Phantom of the Opera
Cats
Les Miserables
Ann Margaret


I refuse to go see Celine Dion or Cher


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

My first real concert was to Rush in Minneapolis during the Halloween Blizzard of 1991. I won the tickets of a local radio station and they were sweet seats! I had to take my brother since he was the only one I knew that had a 4 wheel drive to get there. This Rush concert is still my favorite of all time.

After that I went to a few Van Halen and a bunch of Dave Matthews and AC/DC concerts. I also saw some country music concerts at the MN State Fair as a kid like Garth Brooks, Brooks & Dunn, Toby Kieth, Sammy Kershaw, and Clint Black.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

2tall would little dive in Atlanta have been "The Bistro"? Lots of good stuff went through there in the 70's. Cover charge 4 bucks...such a deal.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

AC/DC when Bon Scott was the lead singer... a lifetime ago! Fun thread, brings back great memories!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Rolling Stones at the old Excelsior amusement park ( MN ) before they were really nationally know. My sisters first was a Beatles concert at the old Met stadium ( also MN )

5 best ever 

1. BB King at the old First Avenue.
2. Janis Joplin at the Orpheum.
3. Johnny Cash at the MN State Fair ( June had just had her baby )
4. Willie Nelson at the MN State Fair
5. Jimmy Buffet at River Fest 

No machine generated sounds, all artist all teh time.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Jr High - Paul Revere and the Raiders

High School - Doobie Brothers, Grand Funk Railroad, CCR


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Summerthing Concerts at Harvard Stadium, Maybe it was 1970?

My first was Ten Years After. My second was Janis Joplin (I believe it was her last concert).

BTW, if I remember correctly, those Summerthing shows were $2.00!


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

I think the Beach Boys at the CNE in Toronto was the first concert I went to see in the early 70's, followed by ELP. My friend's father owned a radio station in Toronto then.

I've seen The Who lots of times, Supertramp a couple of times, Max Webster (they did the University pub circuit), Genesis a few times, Van Halen, Police, Talking Heads, but never did go to see Rush even though they were Toronto boys. Saw Clapton and Jeff Beck last year at the ACC in Toronto. My wife got ssshhhhhhushed by some really old guy ;-). I've forgotten lots I'm sure. 

One of the best shows I think was Queen in December 3, 1978 at Maple Leaf Gardens. I still have the ticket stub........$9.50 tax included. 

Steve


----------



## jason4429 (May 29, 2010)

I didn't realize there were some many old butt rockers out there.My first concert was The Charlie Daniels Band.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

David McLendon said:


> 2tall would little dive in Atlanta have been "The Bistro"? Lots of good stuff went through there in the 70's. Cover charge 4 bucks...such a deal.



I do not remember, really! I know it was near Peachtree and 10th. At the time it was "Country Joe and the Allstar Band". All girls except for MacDonald! But that was some fine, fine music and great atmosphere.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

I must have had fun at these shows. Saw some of the acts you folks posted ,and jogged the old memory banks, and had to go back and edit/add to my post.
Warm and fuzzy for a reason regards.......


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

My first real concert was in the 70's at ST Cloud State College, Hellen Reddy, Poco and Shawn Philips.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Great thread! Reminds me of some great shows, and other's I would have like to have seen.

First? Chicago at the Cow Palace in S.F. Back in the days of general admission when you waiting in line all day to get in.

Most? Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, seen them at least ten times.

Most fun? Jimmy Buffett. Can't wipe the smile off my face the whole night at a Buffett concert.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

KISS and Dr.John.....what a combo huh? 1977 or 78

Most ZZ Top followed close by Tom Petty

Best Pink Floyd in the pouring rain


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

ctretriever said:


> Purchased tickets for Red Hot Chili Peppers a couple of weeks ago.....only to find out it was the Red Hot Chili "PIPERS", some sort of rock bag pipe deal......gave tickets to my dog walker


Thats too funny..


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

My first was REO Speedwagon..
since then I've seen...

Billy Squire
John Mellencamp
Heart
Molly Hatchet
38 special
The Cars
Night Ranger
Led Zep (The best concert I've been to)
Van Halen
Billy Joel
Elton John
Collective Soul
Rush (2nd best concert, I'll see them again)
Peter Frampton ( The funnest, he still puts on a great show and has fun doing it )
Pat Bennatar
Micheal Mcdonald
Four Play


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Bands I'd like to see...

Pink Floyd
The Who
The Stones
Foo Fighters
Eric Johnson
Jeff Beck

Bands I wish I would have seen..

SRV
The Beatles
The Who (when John and Keith were still alive)
Jimi Hendricks
Queen (when Freddie was still alive)


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG this is fun.
Hmmmmmmmmm
*Jr high maybe??????????? saw Brownville Station at Merrill Fair." Smoke'n in the Boyz Room"(1972?)
*High School saw "Who" awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!(1975?)Smashing guitars and wow.
*Jr. College . Reo,Journey,LoverBoy,Stxy,Boston,Cars(close enough to tough Vanzen's asre) it was a bet and too much alcohol
*College (RiverFalls) saw ZZ top in Metrodome,MN.)spinning stage and lighted car on ceiling!!! awesome,Roommates boyfriend got arrested.
saw Prince at his nightclub(my highlight of College )."Purple Rain"
What fun on drissly cool day.
Sue


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

My first was YES... 1973...


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

First ELO it was great. Favorite Luther Vandross, if you didnt' have fun after that, well it wasn't Luthers fault if you know what I mean.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*2tall* posted


> Bob Dylan, (the WORST show I have ever, ever seen)


Thanks for memory (not!). 

I said Manilow was the worst, but mercifully I'd forgotten Dylan. We saw him at the same venue in the same year as Clapton in concert with Tina Turner. Not a favourable comparison.

Eug


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike Tome said:


> My first was YES... 1973...



*This wasn't from 73, but still one of my fav's all time songs, cruising with the window's down, pioneer screaming(not thumping), in the ol 79 TA!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE

Memory Lane Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Chicago Symphony when I was in 4th grade. It was great. I studied for a couple years with the principal oboeist. One thing I learned from him was bassoon jokes. 

Q. Why does the chicken cross the road?
A. To try to get away from the bassoon recital.

Q. Why is a bassoon better than an oboe?
A. More firewood and burns longer.

Q: What is better bassoon or oboe?
A: Bassoon, you can use it as a toilet plunger.

Q: What's another name for a bassoon? 
A: A farting bedpost.

Eric


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Def Leppard at the L.A. Forum
Many up and comers at the Troubadour
Craig Morgan at our local outdoor concert theatre.


Hope to see P!nk on her next tour--probably be awhile since she's expecting.


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

The first "Farm Aid" concert at Memorial Stadium at the University of Illinois Champaign, Illinois.......1985.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, brings back a lot of memories.

My first concert was George Harrison with Ravi Shankar and Billy Preston at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. He played "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" and you could have heard a pin drop.

My second concert was Paul McCartney "Wings Over America Tour". It was fabulous.

I saw both "The Who" final concerts in Toronto 2 months apart.

Led Zeppelin in Buffalo.

And then along the way, Elton John, Rod Stewart, Billy Joel, Chicago, Styx, Genesis, George Michael, Bruce Springsteen, The Rolling Stones, Billy Ray Cyrus in Vegas oh yeah, and somewhere in there was Bobby Sherman...yikes!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

James Brown - probably 1966....."I Feel Good", Mid-South Coliseum, Memphis TN.

But we had great music in Memphis. High school dances with the Mar-Kays, Booker T & MGs, Carla & Rufus Thomas, Sam & Dave (Soulman), Box Tops, Al Green among them. Having a number of R&B artists recording at Staxx Records in the late 60s-early 70s in Memphis meant there was always a good show, dance or concert.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

First: Def Leppard

Best: Stevie Miller, Bad Company and Damn Yankees--what a night that was.

followed closely by the amazing Bette Midler(course that night was when I discovered where she got here start-oh my, oh my!)

And Jimmy Buffett; 14 times...................


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

My first was Bob Dylan on his first tour with electric instruments. 

An early one was a dance with Big Brother and the Holding Co. The Hell's Angels got a little physcial with some of the attendees at that one. It was $5 and you had to bring your own pillow to sit on.

Russ


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

First: Cheap Trick - SFASU 1982
Best: Journey - 2009
Worst: Lady Gaga - 2011
Most: Styx / REO


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Guns-N-Roses 1989 - Greensboro Coliseum (between jr/sr of high school).


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

Poison opened for David Lee Roth '85? '86? '87??????? Omni in Atlanta.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

R.E.M. 1986, Cameron Indoor Stadium, Duke University. Thought they were much better when you couldn't decipher the lyrics. Drove Mom's Pontiac Safari wagon with 10 of my good friends. Always smelled a little funky after that.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

Great White and Night Ranger @ the Ionia County Free Fair (MI) 1987
but over the years I have seen several 
Whitesnake, Dokken, Scropions, REM, The Cure, U2, Sawyer Brown, Sara Evan  Emerson Drive, Terri Clark, Reba (uck), Brooks and Dunn, (those three were together) James Taylor the wife wanted to go, Metallica, Styx, Reo Speedwagon, Def Lepard (all after their prime but still a great show) and the Vere Pipe when the played the bar scene in College. OOps forgot the Damn Yankess As you see I grew up an 80's kid


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

First: Rush at the Sportatorium in Broward - got tear gassed when the crowd got rowdy

Since: Styx, Springsteen, Billy Joel, Elton John, Jimmy Buffet, Kool and the Gang, Paul McCartney and others I can't remember

Carol


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

T'was '63 or '63, Sacramento's Memorial Auditorium - The Beach Boy's "Be true to your school" concert. The high school with the best attendance record won free tickets to the event. I was attending parochial all boys high school at the time and have the scars to prove it. Chuck Berry opened the show. It was great fun. I only wish I had seen the faces of some of the good brothers as Chuck Berry put on a great show.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

First band would have been the Young Rascals when they were playing on the Barge in Westhampton, Long Island, NY. It was teen night when I got to see them so probably 1964 or 65. Then Mountain played at our HS in around 1968, always loved Mississippi Queen! The college years, Buffalo Springfield, Allman Brothers, Jethro Tull, and too many others! Loved it when the bands played the campuses and not the big arenas. Last concert was James Taylor just a few years ago.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Journey with Little River Band as the lead in... That's the first I can *remember*... 

I was in high school..

Many, many more since then.

Angie


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Pals said:


> First: Def Leppard
> 
> Best: Stevie Miller, Bad Company and Damn Yankees--what a night that was.
> 
> ...


Another Parrot Head.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

1st Peter Frampton mid 70's
Ted Nugent 
Aerosmith
Molly Hachett
Twisted Sister
Van Halen
had tickets to Zep when Bonham died
Willy Nelson
Jimmy Buffet
Queen After Freddie, which was still pretty good, wish I had seen Freddie though
Springsteen most recently
My taste in music has not changed would still go to any of these concerts today at almost 50


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

The Who at the Forum in Montreal - 1973. Wish I had some posters and
tees from that one!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Reading this thread has reminded me of groups I forgot I had seen.

My first was Shanana in the early 70's. The first I traveld to on my "own" was my first of way too many Grateful Dead concerts.

Others I remember at the moment include: Koko Taylor, Muddy Waters, Buddy Guy, Boomtown Rats, Kingfish, Tom Petty, Joan Jett, Kiss, Johnny Winter, Dylan, Preservation Hall, Bo Didley, Chicago Symphony Orchestra...

The one concert I didn't go to that got cancelled was Bob Marley.

I saw the dead in a number of states, some of the most memorable shows seemed to be in Wisconsin.

Tom


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't remember what year but it was Confederate railroad, I like my women just a little on the trashy side. ;-)


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Strawberry Alarm Clock and Buffalo Springfield opening for the Beach Boys....1966


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

Skynard in 1976 I think.My brain is a little hazy if you know what I mean


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

The who, led. Zepplin,police,stones,rush,van halen,judis priests,so many I can't remember lol all back stage Alice in chains pearl jam stone temple pilots Garth brooks,kid rock,


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Beach boy's July 3rd don't remember the year outdoor concert at rosenblatt in Omaha Ne all of the original members were there was great

David Jansma


----------



## theduckslayer (Mar 4, 2010)

Three Dog Night and then the list just keep going!!!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Probably first was Styx in our high school gym.I think the first real concert was Jimmy Buffet opened by the Ozark Mountan Daredevils when Alpine Valley was just starting out.I saw the Who(3 times),once without Townsend though and never with Moon,Led Zeppelin at Chicago stadium when one of them passed out on stage during the show.The show ended and fights started in the stands.Time to leave that one.
I saw SuperTramp,Doobie Brothers,MarshallTucker,Fleetwood Mac,Grand Funk,Pure Prairie League with Poco,Little River Band,U2,a couple more Jimmy Buffet,Kansas,...I know there are more but I don't remember them.
One good thing about getting older is you see some good old bands now playing at just small local fairs and events.Grand Funk was in a banquet hall.That was pretty loud.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Fun thread! First one I went to was Neil Diamond. My mom was crazy about him so my parents loaded up the 4 of us and took us to Wolftrap outside D.C. when we were kids, circa early 1970s. Interestingly I watched a DVD of a recent live show of him with my mom (still a huge fan) and unlike a lot of other musicians of his age, he sounds very much the same. 

First real concert I went to see was at a Northern Va. club, the Birchmere. Bill Monroe, the Seldom Scene & the Country Gentlemen. The D.C. area had great concerts; saw a lot of good stuff of course the biggies like Grateful Dead, Doors (Jim Morrison was from Alexandria, where I grew up) Earth Wind & Fire, Sly & the Family Stone, The O'Jays, Supremes, etc. 

David D's post reminded me of all the good Motown concerts U.Va. had when I went there, especially during Easters. Saw a bunch that he mentions, loved James Brown, Booker T & the MGs, Al Green, the Spinners, Temptations, Tower of Power, and of course I'll probably never forget the Soulmen. My sister came to visit and we went to see them, somehow she got backstage and met them, flirted outrageously with one of the band members, an old man. She gave him MY name and my dorm phone number and that lecherous old goat called me for months--to the delight of the entire dorm and something I never lived down!!

One of my favorite concerts was a group we went to see several times, Parliament Funkadelic & their "Mothership" total funk & dancing music and those guys were real performers. Nothing like those bands with about 2 dozen people on stage putting on a show. 

Also saw some good reggae music, I saw Bob Marley's last U.S. concert before he died about 1980, and some other groups like Jimmy Cliff and Third World. Oh yah, and the Beach Boys, saw them a bunch of times and they were supposed to play at our senior prom, which was at the White House because Susan Ford was in my high school class. But Pres. Ford's advance staff found out several of them had drug convictions so they wouldn't let them play there--they substituted the Raspberries instead. Letdown!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Cristopher Cross opened for the Eagles long run tour.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Julie R. said:


> Oh yah, and the Beach Boys, saw them a bunch of times and they were supposed to play at our senior prom, which was at the White House because Susan Ford was in my high school class.


That's pretty cool.Even with the Rasberries.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Oh, I forgot. Jimmy Reed whizzed on my shoes in the restroom of Mother Blues in Dallas a long time ago. I would like to think he was more screwed up than I was at the time but ya' never know.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Julie R. said:


> -they substituted the Raspberries instead. Letdown!!


the Raspberries with Eric Carmen, some great pop tunes growing up..I worked for Bill Medley of the Righteous Brothers when he hit it big with the Dirty Dancing soundtrack and Eric Carmen came out and did the old Raspberries tunes at the night club owned by Medley..fun times


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Any Kiss fans out there? Gene Klein and I were classmates at Newtown High School and graduated together (Class of 1968). Gene Klein is now known as Gene Simmons.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Not a concert exactly but the first performer I ever saw live on stage was dear old Roy Rogers complete with Dale , Trigger and Bullet. It would have been around 1954-5 in Bearwood, a suburb of Birmingham. It was also the first time I heard a gun go off, even if it was a stage prop. Ever since I've had an abiding interest in guns, horses, dogs, and small pretty blondes!!
> 
> The first serious musical experience was Duke Ellington in Birmingham Town Hall 1960.
> 
> ...


Eric Burdon and The Animals were my favorite. I did get to see Eric Burdon and War when they played a club in Rockaway and I did see Eric Burdon and The animals (New Animals) about three years ago as they played a local club on Long Island. He is still great.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Howard N said:


> Country Joe and the Fish, 'cause I wanted to hear him scream, "Gimme an F ..." 1960 or 70 something.


You would have loved David Peel and the Lower East Side. Street Rock. I saw him at CCNY.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

gdgnyc said:


> Any Kiss fans out there? Gene Klein and I were classmates at Newtown High School and graduated together (Class of 1968). Gene Klein is now known as Gene Simmons.


I don't usually admit it, but I'm a huge kiss fan. I have all of their albums before unmasked on my Ipod.

My first was Aerosmith in the Macon Coliseum in the 70's. I don't remember the exact year. Saw a lot of big names there and in the omni in Atlanta.

Kiss, Van Halen, 38 Special, Prince at the Fox theatre, Peter Gabriel, Lynyrd Skynyrd I got a great story about that one. Many more.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

First was Stevie Nicks with Joe Walsh opening. Pretty heady stuff for a 13-year-old. My cousin and I kept wondering about the funny smell and had no idea.

Best was a tie between Def Leppard on their Hysteria tour (in the round) and (yes, it's true) Run-D.M.C. on their King of Rock Tour. Saw AC/DC once and they were very good too.

Most is Jimmy Buffett. I have seen him at least 10 times and would go back tomorrow. I have seen Aerosmith about 5 times and they still rock pretty hard.

Would love to see Tom Petty. Would love to have seen Stevie Ray Vaughan and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

the first "major" act concert I saw was The Who in 1976, as I recall, or Kiss on the Destroyer tour, the same year.


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

First was Joan Jett and the Black Hearts when I was in the 8th grade. They were at Minges Coliseum in Greenville, NC and I lived about a mile from there. Snuck in without paying and wiggled my way to the front!!!! After that it's been Van Halen, Aerosmith, Kiss & multiple Jimmy Buffet shows. Also, Alan Jackson and Kenny Chesney.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Fist concert with my parents and brother in Berkely CA, Roger Miller....I was 8 years old.

First Concert on my own, Starland Vocal Band (yuck) Boz Skaggs, and Elton John, Rich Stadium, Orchard Park NY - 1974

A host of others in the 70's-80s, Stones, Frampton, ZZTop, Robin Trower, Clapton, Moody Blues, ELO, Supertramp, Journey, Head East, Tower of Power, Kinks, Duke Jupiter, Bonnie Raitt, Dave Mason. So many, I really can't remember them all, 

Wish I could have seen, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix and Ritchie Havens.

I remember riding in the car with my parents the weekend of Woodstock, I don't remember where we were going but I remember my father saying..."Gee, Mother, we aren't Very far from that big Woodstock thing...maybe we should drive on down and see what's going on"! Of course I was in total agreement but my mother was appalled. My father didn't care about the music at all, but he LOVED to people watch and thought that Woodstock would be an opportunity of a lifetime! So close......

Last outside concert I saw was Flock of Seagulls, the Fixx and the Police in the old soccer stadium (Hollender) in Rochester....ticket price $15.00!


----------



## Scott Sutton (Jul 5, 2008)

Kiss with Dr. Hook as the opener in Huntsville, AL 1976


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Johnny Cash 1979


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I did see Elton John at Harley-Davidson's 100th Anniversary in Milwaukee.

That was special.............:shock:


*RK*


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

First: Doobie Brothers and the Steve Miller Band at Portland Memorial Coliseum. Sometime in the late 70's. 

Most recent was at the Gorge. Either Dave Mathews Band or James Taylor. Don't remember for sure which was the last.


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Led Zepplin spring of 1970 in Minneapolis, MN.


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

J Geils Band opening for Elton John at Barton Hall, Cornell University in 1972. What a night! Never will forget all that smoke in the air


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

My very first concert was in the early 70's with my mother and 2 sisters. We had Very Good seats (close to the stage) @ SPAC to see none other than Issac Hayes....can you dig it. I remember him coming out in a baby blue jumpsuit bound with chains. We may well have been the only white people in the audience and essence of weed drifted by on occasion. Very fun memory


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I saw Clint Black at the Cowboy bar in Mexia Texas a long as time ago... maybe 1990.

Pearl Jam in 1993.

Candlebox 1995 at SFA during an ice storm, only 100 or so people showed up. It was incredible.

I've been to a ton of concerts since then... but how many of you can say you've been to a concert with the greatness of Dr Ayock??? I've seen ol Ed rock out!

SM


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I think 1978, Louisiana's LeRoux, (New Orleans Ladies) somewhere in a bar in the vicinity of Shreveport La.... Then I saw John Denver in the round about the same time, he was good too.... Then I guess "Boston", "Bob Seger", "Bad Company".,.... Seems like I liked a lot of "B" bands..


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

ctretriever said:


> Purchased tickets for Red Hot Chili Peppers a couple of weeks ago.....only to find out it was the Red Hot Chili "PIPERS", some sort of rock bag pipe deal......gave tickets to my dog walker


I'm sorry but this is hilarious!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Aerosmith, 1983?, Castle Farms - Charlevoix MI.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Molly Hatchet and Nantucket in Fayetteville NC 1980


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Grateful Dead EngishTown NJ 1977 from there it was just a good ol time following them on the road for close to 300 shows. Ah the good old days of green bud, shrooming out and college. And all the anti capitalism I stood for out the window once I started my own business. Then it was all the great bands of the early 90's at ceebee geebee's pearl jam, nirvana, silver chair, sound garden, rage against the machine.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Oingo Boingo in Dallas at the Arcadia on Lower Greenville in the late 80's.

First real concert: Rush

Most memorable: Rush, Tool, U2, Pink Floyd, The Who and The Rolling Stones (stage caught on fire - Bridges to Babylon Tour Sun Devil Stadium - '97)


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

sara c said:


> Styx, The Grand Illusion Tour- I believe it was 1978 at the Iowa State Fair.
> Sara



Styx, The Grand Illusion Tour - Houston Texas. I remember there was more pot smoke than oxygen in the place


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Aerosmith, 1983?, Castle Farms - Charlevoix MI.


I've been to "the Castle" many times..


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Chris LeDoux 1990ish Then saw about 25 other times..... RIP


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Foghat
December 30, 1976 Chicago Ampitheater


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne (Oct 6, 2010)

Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band at the Hollywood Sportatorium in Ft Laud FL. Must have been--- late 70s?

Kim


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Cream, 1968, Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Tom and Kim Byrne said:


> Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band at the Hollywood Sportatorium in Ft Laud FL. Must have been--- late 70s?
> 
> Kim


I would have loved that show.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

A classical piano recital in a large hall.  Chopin was featured.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

The Eagles in 1977..Hampton Coliseum..3rd row seats at the time were $7.50..;-)..Now on the _Hell Freezes Over Tour _, those same tickets ran me at $550.00


----------



## gward (Mar 15, 2010)

Rush! 1977? Dayton OH. It's a wonder I can still tie my shoes in the morning!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

My first concert was the Scorpions. I was sporting a lovely afro, hot pink lips and heavy duty rainbow eyemakeup, chains, leather, and stillettos...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

DEDEYE said:


> My first concert was the Scorpions. I was sporting a lovely afro, hot pink lips and heavy duty rainbow eyemakeup, chains, leather, and stillettos...


 
you dressed just like the band did!!! 
did ya get back stage ;-)


.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

My first concert was Alice Cooper - The dead babies tour. I was 15 and my poor mother had no idea what she paid for me to see until the next day when some of the things that happend at the concert made the newspaper. I will always remember Alice Cooper yelled out to the crowd "What's the dirtyest word you can think of?" and there was a girl down front that yelled tampon when everyone else was yelling the f word. It cracked Alice up so much that he had to stop and tell everyone about it.


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

the Cult and Metalica city island Harrisburg, PA 1986


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Leon Redbone, Stevie "Guitar" Miller, And somebody else, (can't remember who) early 70's is about the closest I can guess. Was in my very early teens, (13-16?) graduated high school @ 18 in '75, soooo.....do the math. ??? Maybe '70-'73? 
First of MANY!.......Prolly why I can't remember.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> you dressed just like the band did!!!
> did ya get back stage ;-)
> 
> 
> .


Nope! But I did get my kids backstage to KISS when they came here...


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

First concert was Joe Diffie w/ Nitty Gritty Dirt Band. 

Seen Garth Brooks 6 times, Aerosmith 17, Chicago 13, Jimmy Buffett 7!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Eric Johnson said:


> Chicago Symphony when I was in 4th grade. It was great. I studied for a couple years with the principal oboeist. One thing I learned from him was bassoon jokes.
> 
> Q. Why does the chicken cross the road?
> A. To try to get away from the bassoon recital.
> ...


Having started collegiate life as a music major (thankgod practicality reared it's ugly head, although I then got two degrees in psychology so apparently didn't learn much of a lesson) 

..... and having dated a bassoonist in high school and some of college, I laughed out loud. Thanks for the giggle!

Esoteric humour regards, Lydia


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Doobie Brothers 1979 Huntington WV


----------



## jason4429 (May 29, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Chris LeDoux 1990ish Then saw about 25 other times..... RIP


I also saw Chris Ledoux perform several times and he put on one hell of a show


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

a One, a Two - Lawrence Welk in the late 40"s was my 1st real concert. We had a great dance hall scene so attracted the likes of the Dorsey's, Jan Brown, Gene Autry, Roy Rogers, Ginger Rogers Hubby for the big holidays to a place called Ruskin Park outside Forestburg. Not only great music but saw some really good fights. 

In the early 50's was stationed at Hdqtrs SAC. The local clubs brought in some real talent, the most memorable being Nat "King" Cole at the *Blackstone Hotel. others were good just not that good. But I did get to see Enis, Elvis's brother in Butte, MT at the Green Door night club . I think there was a popular song at that time about the "Green Door". *


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

First concert was Peter,Paul, & Mary at the Amphitheater out side of D.C but my most memorable was the Beatles at Olympia in Detroit

ROCK ON........


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Bubba said:


> first one: 10 Years After in For Collins Co 1969?
> Best one: Sly and the Family La Joholla Ca 1969
> Coolest: Steppenwolf Red Rocks in Golden Colorado
> 
> ...


Red rocks very cool


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

Jefferson Starship, 1983, Pine Knob


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Marvin S said:


> a One, a Two - Lawrence Welk in the late 40"s was my 1st real concert. We had a great dance hall scene so attracted the likes of the Dorsey's, Jan Brown, Gene Autry, Roy Rogers, Ginger Rogers Hubby for the big holidays to a place called Ruskin Park outside Forestburg. Not only great music but saw some really good fights.
> 
> In the early 50's was stationed at Hdqtrs SAC. The local clubs brought in some real talent, the most memorable being Nat "King" Cole at the *Blackstone Hotel. others were good just not that good. But I did get to see Enis, Elvis's brother in Butte, MT at the Green Door night club . I think there was a popular song at that time about the "Green Door". *


Geez Marv, how about Bing Crosby?


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

Alabama at the minnesota state fair when I was 6 or 7


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

mnduckhunter said:


> Alabama at the minnesota state fair when I was 6 or 7


Does that count? haha


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

The summer of '70: The Who and then Creedence
The music was great, the air was thick and ... well most of you know the rest.

Tim


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

1959 or 1960, I can't remember for sure, but it was Ike and Tina Turner at the Evergreen Ballroom in Olympia, WA. Then shortly after that it was Fats Domino in Centralia. And then (most people won't know of this group) the Wailers in Tacoma.

Arleen


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

Beach Boys - 1st and BEST concert I've ever been too. 3rd row center isle, not 20 feet away. They put on a He** of a show.


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

Linda Rondstadt SIU 1970's. Saw some great concerts there - The Police, John Cougar and ZZ Top. Bucket List still to see Bon Jovi before I get too old. 

I took my daughter to see New Kids on The Block in St Louis when they were #1. It was CRAZY- Blazing hot and everyone was leaving-we were on the field and made our way to the 2nd row. They're all old now and she will turn 30 next month- we still laugh about it. 

Martha


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

No Beatles yet?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Ray Davies and the Kinks
AC/DC Back in Black
Queen 
Billy Squire
Jethro Tull
The Boss
George & the Destroyers
The Marshall Tucker Band
The Beach Boys
Metallica
Def Leppard
The Scorpions
The Stones


----------



## shesmybabybear (May 31, 2010)

Wow, this is a tester. Mind you I'm old, and was consistently addled back in the day. But, the earliest concert that I can remember was Fleetwood Mac (pre - Buckingham/Nicks) in early '74. I can remember thinking the band that opened for them, Heartsfield, was the best part of the show.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Since I "pre-date" many of you, who I saw, most have only heard of. Bo Diddly and LaVerne Baker in 1957. In the then new Winston Salem Coliseum, now long gone.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

1970, the Dead, free concert at Golden Gate park, after a peace march in S.F.
1st paid concert, 1971 Elton John's first US tour, right after the launch of his 1st album. He actually payed a couple Stones covers, because he did not have enough of his own music. He played every song from the Elton John album.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wade said:


> Geez Marv, how about Bing Crosby?


Tough to Jitter Bug to Bing's crooning . Actually never heard him very much except for his Xmas songs.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Mar 17, 2011)

George jones at the saviss center In St.Louis


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks like you whacked the proverbial hornets nest with this thread, Chris. Not nasty, ornery hornets of course...just lots of posts to an original GDG thread.;-)

So, I must enter into the fracus. I used to (through my radio stations) sponsor a large variety of concerts. We did a monthly outdoor concert at the fairgrounds in the early '70s. Had beaucoups smaller names from the region as warm-up groups for some well named groups: REO Speedwagon, KISS, Dr.Hook, The Guess Who, 3 Dog Night, Black Oak Arkansas, Crow, J.J.Gunn, Frankie Valley, The Strawberries, etc.

When our civic center was built, it opened with one of the final concerts that Elvis did. He was here in June, did another in Omaha, and passed away that August. There were other producers in the market then, so I bowed out of that business.

One of my more satisfying endeavors was with the Grass Roots. We had several parents that loved going to our concerts, but felt they were too late for their younger children to attend also. So the Grass Roots provided us with a double concert one Saturday night, starting at 6:00 pm. We had 3500 kids with their moms and dads rocking until 8:00pm.

Then the auditorium was cleared for the 'older' crowd. Doors re-opened at 9:00 pm, and we again filled the auditorium with 3500. (that was actually 500 over capacity for that facility). The "Roots" played another concert with 3 curtain calls lasting until 1:00 am. Cops were upset with me for going past curfew an hour, but we had ZERO problems...no drinking, or pot smoking, so they didn't enforce the curfew. In fact they were cheering for all the encores as much as the rest. Just a super night I'll never forget.

UB


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Cha- a concert with no drinking and pot smoking??????????

Might as well go to the museum or something may be see what Donnie and Marie are up to.

This was prolly back in the days where they had to crank the radio right?

Rocks ain't that old regards

Bubba


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Cha- a concert with no drinking and pot smoking??????????
> 
> Might as well go to the museum or something may be see what Donnie and Marie are up to.
> 
> ...


 
Had to slip something in there to see if you were paying attention, you big uncooked hamburger-on-the-hoof!;-)

UB


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Kingston Trio in around 1960 in San Francisco. Great show. Joan Baez in a free concert in 1962 when I was a freshman in college at U.C. Davis. It was just her and her guitar on a bare stage. I remember she sang What Have They Done to the Rain. Still kinda relevant today. More recently, Tim O'Brien and Laurie Lewis (twice) among others at several of the annual Festival of American Fiddle Tunes in Port Townsend, WA.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

"It's a Beautiful Day"...prolly in the early 70's


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

When I was attending Brown Institute in Minneapolis, I saw lots of 'garage' bands of the mid 50's at the "Flame" and that ballroom on the midway, which I vaguely recall as being "The Pines" or something like that. Got to see Buddy Holly there. Also Johnny Cash at the "CC Tap", where he'd do his raunchy version of "I Walk The Line". (heh heh heh heh..because your mine, I pull the twine)

The night I was inducted, we were at the "Star" ballroom(?) in Fargo ND, that featured a fill-in for Buddy Holly and Waylon, and the Big Bopper. His name was Bobby Vinton. He was a 'local' who made a big hit of "Blue on Blue", and a remake of Tony Bennet's "Blue Velvet", which I used to spin on the turntables frequently. 

Some of you may recall this was the "night the music died". Only Waylon survived, due to giving up his seat on the plane to the Bopper.

I left early the next morning on a train to Ft. Carson CO, and boot camp...May of '58

UB


----------



## Curt Akeson (Jan 13, 2011)

1978...Don Williams in Omaha, NE. A friend in our group was carrying his Dad's hammerless .38 revolver in his back pocket. I shake my head now, considering how much trouble we would get into now with that.


----------



## cedarfog (Aug 20, 2010)

ELO, that spaceship tour thingy in 1975. Most certainly did not go with a parent of other adult supervision

Betsy and the girls


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Eric Clapton, early 80's, I was in high school...I learned that night what a sheltered life I led, shortly after that was journey, and then Pat Benetar , Rush....the eighties were great for concerts.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

Town was Minneapolis venue don't remember it was 71 or 72 can't remember that either but it was Black Sabboth with opening act King Crimson. excellent concert.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

My first ever concert was Bob Dylan at some venue in Pittsburgh in the mid 60's. He still wasn't quite famous yet. Joan Baez opened for him and she was pretty much an unknown then. 

We thought they were awesome and waited at the back stage door to get an autograph. The friend who was with me said he talked to us, but I don't remember that.

Another memorable one was seeing Simon and Garfunckel at U Maryland - they were amazing and performed for almost 3 hours with only one break. About 10 years ago my sister and I went to see Judy Collins again - we loved it cause we knew all the words. Willie Nelson was another great concert - women were tossing their underclothing at him while he was onstage. Everyone was dancing around in the aisles.

What a great post. Shows my age though!


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

First - at age 8 or 9, Louis Armstrong at Jacob's Pillow in Beckett, MA

First on my own - Edgar Winter and Rick Derringer at my high school 

First big venue - Ten Years After and Buddy Miles

Best - Rolling Stones several times first on Mick's 30 birthday Madison Square Garden

Strangest - BB KING Hartford Ct. 1972 - the crowd ran the gamut from stoned college students to dressed-up middle class blacks who looked FINE


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I just had a flashback. I had seen the Shangrilas at a Friday night church dance. The WMCA radio station put this together. Big crowd and I couldn't get close enough to the stage to see these "bad girls". I might add that they were local talent.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Aerosmith!!! New Orleans, LA. Been to many other greats but none compare to that one...not even close!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

1st Black Sabbath with Yes fronting foe them. 
2nd ZZTop with Aerosmith fronting for them.

Guess I'm telling my age there.


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiss 1976 I was 15. It was the best fireworks show I ever saw.You gotta love it.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

1988 - Robert Plant - Now and Zen Tour


----------



## Rob G (Dec 5, 2007)

Boston 1986 at Mcnichol's Arena in Denver.


----------



## RRalph (Dec 22, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix (and the Monkeys)

best - NRPS with Commander Cody opening

You had to be there


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

About 69 or 70, Steppenwolf. Opening band was Smith. Had a hot blonde chick singer.


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

I have no idea, it was the 70's.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

How Ironic this thread just got bumped today!

I've not been to a concert in many years.

Just TODAY, just hours ago I actually booked airfare to go to a concert in Toronto next month.

We're going to see these guys:
http://www.myspace.com/events/View/12045079/Patrick-Watson--The-Wooden-Arms/Koerner-Hall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSfILKoKoQs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObgVg0ViTOM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGVF0vWAXkI&feature=related


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

My first real concert I wanted to go to was avenged sevenfold and disturbed. Last summer.


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

My first concert was Prism with Chilliwack.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

My very first concert was actually The Beach Boys at the Puyallup Fair in Washington. I was in middle school.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Sly and the Family Stone with Mason Proffit in the old armory at Iowa State about '70.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

First concert ever was John Anderson at the Volusia County Fair in Florida. Since, more than I can remember, a lot of country, rock, blues, and jamband.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

My first were the best : Kingston Trio, Glenn Yarborough and Peter, Paul & Mary, all in college concerts in the early-mid-1960s at So. Dak. State University.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

1967
The Doors
Keil Auditorium, St. Louis, MO

I was 16

I am still trying to figure out what that smell was..........


*RK*


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

1968, San Diego, Black Sabbath w/Ozzie. '68 i think, there was a lot of smoke in the air!


----------



## Kate8706 (Aug 24, 2011)

wayne anderson said:


> My first were the best : Kingston Trio, Glenn Yarborough and Peter, Paul & Mary, all in college concerts in the early-mid-1960s at So. Dak. State University.



What I wouldn't have done to see Peter Paul and Mary before she passed...

My first concert was Toby Keith about 10 years ago, when I was a freshman in college. My mom woke me up the morning of the show and said lets go to the Ticket Master booth at the mall. She bought the tickets a few hours before and we drove down. Since then I have seen Toby Keith, Tim McGraw and Kenny Chesney atleast 5-6 times each.

Best show I ever saw by far was FarmAid my sophomore year of college (2008). It was the second time I saw Willie Nelson and was well worth the four hour ride home.

More recently, Zac Brown Band blew me away this past August.


----------



## Victoria Jones (May 29, 2010)

Bon Jovi in Philadelphia, PA -- 1987


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Bad Company-Frankfurt Germany 1975


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

In the pre-integration south, the Black community had dance nights at our municipal building ballroom. Rental fee for the room was fifteen bucks, if memory serves. It was sort of a daylight basement room with windows which were about shoulder height. Our group sure as heck couldn't go to the party, but we did sit outside on the grass and listen. Little Richard, Bo Diddly, Fat Joe Turner, on and on. First time I heard Bill Haley and Elvis, I thought that white guys were royally screwing up something wonderful. After all these years, just every so often, that thought still pops up.


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

Garth Brooks from the nose bleed section with my mom and sister, can't remember how old I was.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Bob Rehmet said:


> In the pre-integration south, the Black community had dance nights at our municipal building ballroom. Rental fee for the room was fifteen bucks, if memory serves. It was sort of a daylight basement room with windows which were about shoulder height. Our group sure as heck couldn't go to the party, but we did sit outside on the grass and listen. Little Richard, Bo Diddly, Fat Joe Turner, on and on. First time I heard Bill Haley and Elvis, I thought that white guys were royally screwing up something wonderful. After all these years, just every so often, that thought still pops up.


 

We could look at it this way though Bob,....At least they created a musical image that included actual musicians as warm blooded mammals performing music on stage,.._and actually playing instruments_,... actually working for their money, vs. a bunch of computer generated "music" with meaningless words crammed together and "performers" jumping all around the stage who can't play an instrument , and/or muchless sing. Meanwhile there's a guy taking a perfectly good piece of vinyl, with garbage recorded on it spinning it backwards on the turntable for affects while making $$ millions off of our kids..


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Kiss, I believe in 75.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

First would be Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band at Market Square Arena in Indy' in 77 or 78.
The Best had to be Bruce Springstein's Born in the USA tour. He played for almost 4 hours with one 15 minute break.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

George Jones...early 90's.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Tim Carrion said:


> The summer of '70: The Who and then Creedence
> The music was great, the air was thick and ... well most of you know the rest.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Butch Wax and the Glasspacks


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

The Steve Miller band... Fly like an eagle tour.

I'm thinking later part of the seventies.

JW


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

KC and the Sunshine Band.... "That's The Way I like It" Tour. Early 70's. Big shoes, Big Hair, polyester clothes. That man could jam.


----------



## M. Robinson (Apr 13, 2011)

Rolling Stones..Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto, 1966


----------



## redraider (Oct 12, 2011)

cross canadian ragweed at a local fair with my parents. We quickly left when they sang 'boys from oklahoma'.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer. Birmingham-Jefferson Civic Center Coliseum 1976 (I think)


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Country Joe & The Fish. Summer of '66 in some old converted movie theater on Haight St. ...and it was free.  Most everything was that summer.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL! I missed Country Joe in '66, was only 11. But....I spent the summer of 1973 in Atlanta, GA and he played for a week at a Peachtree St. club. I went every single night. What a songwriter! And Ralph went to the Woodstock 40th reunion and Joe was the MC and performed.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

My first was Jim Stafford at the NC State Fair - must have been in the early 70's - still hooked on "I don't like spiders and snakes" 

Kathryn


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

The Who, in the late seventies. I had to stop at a phone booth to tell my mom that I was not making the 11 pm deadline.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

mbcorsini said:


> The Who, in the late seventies. I had to stop at a phone booth to tell my mom that I was not making the 11 pm deadline.


You were a good girl. I always hoped the parents would be sound asleep and not know!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't want to gross everyone out, but the oldest I recall clearly was at the Vienna State Opera in '71. No smoke. My wife and I had those cheap tall seats behind a lady in an attractive evening gown. I don't recall the music clearly - something by Wagner - but I remember the Valkyrie.

Haven't been to an opera since...


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Chilites, summer of 65 I was 7. Next one was Billy Preston 72. Had to sneek out to see him at FAU. Sneeking back in was the problem.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

sara c said:


> Styx, The Grand Illusion Tour- I believe it was 1978 at the Iowa State Fair.
> Sara


This was my 1st. Saw them in Houston


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

JDogger said:


> Country Joe & The Fish. Summer of '66 in some old converted movie theater on Haight St. ...and it was free.  Most everything was that summer.


"Give me an F....."


*RK*


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

OK, I'm really jealous of those who got to see the Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, Eric Clapton, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Duane Allman, The Who and even Elvis.

My first concert - we spent every weekend at Lake Lanier and my dad had a friend who was promoting this big concert at the lake...big meaning lots of performers. I don't remember everyone who played but I got to go in the trailer where Buck Owens and Ray Stevens were hanging out. I was young and only knew Buck Owens from Hee Haw and Ray Stevens from "The Streak." There were probably some other acts of note but I was too young to know who they were.

Later I saw Bryan Adams (what was I thinking? - surely there had to be a girl involved?)
Reo Speedwagon (this sweet little thing I was enamored with really liked them)
ZZ Top (very good concert)
Jimmy Page
Michael W. Smith (wife wanted to go, but he is actually a pretty good entertainer)
Third Day

Saw John Berry in a very informal setting in Athens before he was a hit.

Saw at least a couple of members of Alabama perform at a BBQ after a cattle sale...I think it was on Teddy Gentry's farm.

Seems like I must be forgetting some others from the 80's.

When I was in college I had a chance to go see Chuck Berry and Bo Diddley performing at the student center, but I had a test the next morning I hadn't studied for yet. I'll always regret that. I don't remember what I made on that test (or even what subject it was) but I would have remembered seeing those guys perform.

"Who do you love" regards.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Skynyrd - 1987. Columbia, SC

I dont remember much but I think it was a pretty good concert.


----------



## RB55 (Jul 12, 2004)

Charlie Daniels and Marshall Tucker in 1973. I know I'm telling my age.

RB


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

1968 (geeze, I'm old!) - Peter, Paul and Mary at Blossom Music Center outside of Akron.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Let's see--with parents in the 60s...The Chad Mitchel Trio (folk group).

Early 70s would have been:
Yes (road trip to Memphis)
Dan Folgelberg
Rare Earth
Issac Hayes in Jackson, MS


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

jollycurl said:


> 1968 (geeze, I'm old!) - Peter, Paul and Mary at Blossom Music Center outside of Akron.


I remember my parents going to that one!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Three Dog Night. Mason City, IA. I was 15 and my big, pot-smoking brother took me. We had assigned seats and then snuck up in front, close to the speakers and sat on the floor. I could see the glitter and sweat on their faces. He doesn't remember it







, but I sure do. Makes me smile even now.

One of the BEST concerts we ever saw was Alan Jackson in Atlantic City in a small venue. My luggage was lost in Boston, I had to ride a bus to New Jersey, then a cab (with some whacky folks and a foreign-student) through a boarded-up area with hookers and pimps to the Trump. I arrived in the middle of the night with a migraine and the hotel would not let me in without luggage. Bob came down to rescue me (he'd arrived ahead for a conference). After a day of room darkness, we went to the concert. Some woman yelled, "I'm gonna take you home" to Alan. He tipped his hat, blushed, and said, "Thank you Ma'am". His eyes were SO blue and he was very humble. My luggage arrived just in time to catch the flight for home.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I remember my parents going to that one!


That is so cold, Chris! 

JS


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Third eye blind 2001, pretty age revealing.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

1st was Nazerath (sp?) Hair of the dog
You aint messing with a SOB.
Then mellowed out and went to Hank Jr., Alabama and others, then went to Kidd Rock, 3 times in the past 5 years.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

JDogger said:


> Country Joe & The Fish. Summer of '66 in some old converted movie theater on Haight St. ...and it was free.  Most everything was that summer.





road kill said:


> "Give me an F....."
> 
> 
> *RK*


"What's that spell?" regards,


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

road kill said:


> "Give me an F....."
> 
> 
> *RK*


Aaah, you were there....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

JS said:


> That is so cold, Chris!
> 
> JS


It doesn't have to be. I went to the same venue with my parents two or three years later, to see David Cassidy. That's what started this whole thread - my post about going to Blossom Center.

I meant it sincerely. I really do remember my parents going to Blossom Center to see Peter, Paul and Mary. I also remember them going to see the Fifth Dimension and Ike & Tina Turner. All in the same two or three years.

Chris


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

My dad took me to see a Dave Brubeck jazz concert when I was real young in the late 50's.

First date at a concert the Association 

Biggest regret - deciding not to join my buddies for the 75 mile trip to Woodstock because they predicted rain. DOAH!!!!!!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Carol King in 1972ish

1st album bought: Iron Butterfly's In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida LOL


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

1969; *Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention*, Kansas City Cowtown Ballroom. Good grief I'm old!!!:shock::shock:

Evan


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

This really shows everone's age great post I guess I'm still young (38 special)


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I remember my parents going to that one!


Chris, I am not offended in the least. I was a teenager and had a great time!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

jollycurl said:


> Chris, I am not offended in the least. I was a teenager and had a great time!


Blossom Center was an awesome venue! I remember years later I lived in upstate NY and we had a place in Saratoga Springs called "SPAC" (Saratoga Performing Arts Center) where I got to see both Clapton and James Taylor. It reminded me a lot of Blossom Center.

Chris


----------



## Kevin Nickelson (Jul 12, 2011)

Kansas, Chicago, and the Doobie Brothers outdoors at St. Paul Midway statium. 1973. If my parents knew what went on there they would have never dropped us off. ;-)


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

How about "Little Richard" singing Go-Go Johnny B Goode!!
Way back in the day classical/symphony music was called "long hair music"
what did we know?
John


----------

